# Interface errors



## mrowcp (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,
Is there any way to figure out why one of my network interfaces receive errors/packets? Here is `netstat -i log`:

```
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
le0    1500 <Link#4>      00:50:56:9a:65:* 211726014 188407 115920740     0     0
le0    1500 95.158.128.* 154.128.158.*-re 22820255     - 115919861     -     -
```
And how to read this result? Why Link#4 (MAC address) have so many Ierrs? This interface is connected to mikrotik -> media converter (fiber optic).

P.S. I have Zenoss monitoring and from there I can see that errors are received only when in/out traffic grow up.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2014)

mrowcp said:
			
		

> Why Link#4 (MAC address) have so many Ierrs?


You don't. It's less than 0.1% => (188407 / 211726014) * 100 = 0.088 %


----------



## mrowcp (Mar 24, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> mrowcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if they are more?


----------



## kpa (Mar 24, 2014)

Is this on a virtual machine? I'm asking this because the le(4) driver is for some very ancient network cards and the only instances where I have seen them used is VirtualBox that offers couple of different emulated NICs that use the le(4) driver in FreeBSD. If you are in fact using VirtualBox I recommend switching to the emulated Intel NIC or vtnet(4) VirtIO NIC.


----------



## mrowcp (Mar 24, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Is this on a virtual machine? I'm asking this because the le(4) driver is for some very ancient network cards and the only instances where I have seen them used is VirtualBox that offers couple of different emulated NICs that use the le(4) driver in FreeBSD. If you are in fact using VirtualBox I recommend switching to the emulated Intel NIC or vtnet(4) VirtIO NIC.



Yes, it's VirtualBox (VMware). Thanks will try it.


----------



## Amarantus (Mar 24, 2014)

@ @kpa
In which Hypervizor (VMware, Paralles etc) vtnet NIC is as default?


----------



## kpa (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't have that much experience outside VirtualBox and Parallels, both of them default to emulated NICs but offer the vtnet NIC as an option.


----------



## Amarantus (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok,
Thx Thanks for the answer.

Best regards
Michal


----------

